# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Πως μάθατε για το hlektronika.gr?

## gRooV

Ας ξεκινήσουμε και ένα δημοψήφισμα να δούμε με ποιο τρόπο μάθατε για το www.hlektronika.gr ώστε να μας βοηθήσετε να βρούμε την αποδοτικότερη διαφήμιση.

----------


## moutoulos

Επειδη εχω την "ταση" να  σκαλιζω πολυ το internet  για ηλεκτρονικα... ηταν θεμα ....ημερων να το βρω.  Μ'αλλα λογια ...search engine!!.

Παντως  αξιζε το κοπο!!.  (το ψαξιμο)

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάλι το βρήκα ως link από άλλο γνωστό forum. Τότε φυσικά δεν είχε την ονομασία hlektronika, αλλά για να μαθαίνουν και κάποια ιστορικά στοιχεία οι νεότεροι φίλοι του site,είχε την ονομασία groovy zone.

----------


## gsmaster

Αντε ας πώ και γώ....
Ήταν καλοκαίρι 2003 και ήμουν σε ένα net cafe, δεν θυμάμαι τι έψαχνα ή αν τελικά το βρήκα, αλλά έπεσα εδώ, groovyzone λεγόταν τότε....

----------


## D-NAME

Eγω, το βρηκα μολις ειχε αλλαξει σε ηλεκτρονικα. Απο μια μηχανη αναζητησεις. Εψαχνα για φορουμ πανω στα ηλεκτρονικα.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ δε θυμάμαι

----------


## Γιώργος

Εγω εψαχνα ενα βραδυ τα δωματια του mirc και επεσα πανω στο channel αυτο και μετα καπακι εδω!!!!!

----------


## quattrofoglio

Εντελως κατα τυχη, καθως εψαχνα να βρω το data sheet του OBD II.... Οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι ξαφνιαστηκα ευχαριστα οταν ειδα τη διευθυνση αυτη κατω απο το αποτελεσμα της αναζητησης. Ακομα περισσοτερο ξαφνιαστηκα απο το περιεχομενο του υποφαινομενου δικτυακου τοπου. Πολλη καλη κινηση για τα ελληνικα (και οχι μονο) δεδομενα  :OK:  
Μπραβο παιδια για την προσπαθεια σας.

----------


## electron

Το αν είναι καλό ή αν μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερο αυτό το site εξαρτάται από όλους εμας που με τις γνώσεις και την συμμετοχή μας το εμπλουτίζουμε.

----------


## quattrofoglio

Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου electron... 
Σε καθε συνολο ανθρωπων, ο,τι κι αν εκπροσωπει αυτο, η ποιοτητα των μελων του ειναι αυτη που διαμορφωνει την εικονα του παραγομενου αποτελεσματος.... 
Κι αυτο ισχυει παντου: απο τις σχολες που φοιτησαμε η φοιτουμε, τον κυκλο των συναναστροφων μας, μεχρι την εταιρεια στην οποια εργαζομαστε η θα εργαστουμε....
(Συγνωμη για το "off topic" του "post" μου..)

----------


## termitis

apo link sto site tou tei hlektronikis thes/nikis

----------


## kx5

Από συζήτηση στο www.insomnia.gr

----------


## stavros414

Aπό μηχανή αναζήτησης και συγχαρητήρια για το site σας !

----------


## ALKETAS

ουτε και γω θυμαμαι

----------


## MAKHS

Σας ανακάλυψα τυχαία σε μια αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για ένα σχέδιο κάθετης κεραίας για τα 160 μέτρα (1850 KHz)..δεν περίμενα τίποτα ιδιαίτερο γιατί τα ελληνικά εκτός από κανένα δυο που ασχολούνται με τα δορυφορικά συνήθως είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. βέβαια ούτε εδώ βρήκα σχέδιο κάθετης κεραίας αλλά όταν το βρω θα το περάσω και εδώ να υπάρχει για τους φίλους που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με τις χαμηλές συχνότητες αλλά δεν έχουν χώρους για μεγάλες κεραίες... πάντως ο ενισχυτής TV που υπάρχει εδώ 100mw uhf τον έχω κατασκευάσει και τον έχω δουλέψει. με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα με ένα απλό πλέγμα κάλυψα περίπου 500 μέτρα. μάλιστα έβαλα και το διπλάσιο τρανζίστορ και πήγε τέλεια.. είχα περίπου 100 με το 34 και 1,5 με το 68....και με μια μετατροπή πηνίων στα καλωδιακα κανάλια έδωσαν μέχρι και 2.5 βατ με καθαρή εικόνα...καλές κατασκευές!!! Μάκης

----------


## wargodgr

Από σερφάρισμα προέκυψε και χαίρομαι γι' αυτό.

----------


## bizimis

Ο φιλος μου ο moutoulos φταιει για ολα ....!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

aaaa moutoulos? Δεν πιστευω να παίρνεις και μίζα?
ΛΟΛ

----------


## moutoulos

> Ο φιλος μου ο moutoulos φταιει για ολα ....!!!




*bizimis* καλώς ήρθες επίσημα στην σελίδα μας :P  :P 









> aaaa moutoulos? Δεν πιστευω να παίρνεις και μίζα?
> ΛΟΛ



  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  *τουλάχιστον παίρνω φθηνά*  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :OK:

----------


## arkoudi

έγω πάλι έγραψα την διευθυνση τυχαία  :Smile:  Είπα από μέσα μου "ρε λες να υπάρχει?" και ιδού..

----------


## aliengoa

Εγώ το έμαθα απο τα links της σχολής στην οποία φοιτώ και χαίρομαι που βρήκα ενα ελληνικό site τόσο καλό. Για να πώ την αλήθεια το περίμενα πως θα υπήρχε ένα τοσο καλό site μια και όπως είναι παγκοσμίως γνωστό, εμείς οι έλληνες είμαστε τσακάλια. Πρόβλημα οργάνωσης έχουμε μονάχα. 

Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο για το site αυτό και ελπίζω και εγώ να μπορέσω να φανώ κάπου χρήσιμος.

παραθέτω και την σελίδα της σχολής μου:
http://www.el.teithe.gr

----------


## gsmaster

Καλώς ήρθες συνάδελφε!  :Smile:

----------


## marios

Εγώ έψαχνα ένα κύκλωμα και βρηκα το site κατα τυχη. Δηλαδή search engine.
Φετος τελειωσα τον 1ο κύκλο στο 1ο ΤΕΕ Αμαρουσιου και πηρα και το πτυχιο! :P 
(Μήπως φοιτησε καποιος απο'σας εκει περα :Wink: 
Μπορει να ξερω λιγα πραγματα αλλα τυπικα τουλαχιστον ειμαστε συναδελφοι!

----------


## gRooV

Καλώς ήρθες και εσύ!!!  :Very Happy:  Καλή διαμονή!  :P

----------


## Danza

Εγω μια μερα στη σχολη ψαχνομουν και ενα παλικαρι μου εδωσε την διευθυνση

----------


## geor1ge

Ένα βράδυ που ασχολιώμουν με το mirc είδα τύχαια το room,φυσικά μπήκα και μετά αμέσως εδώ.

----------


## antonis

εγω εψαχνα κατι αν θυμαμαι καλα για ενα μετασχηματιστη. να σας πω την αληθεια μεχρι εκεινη τη μερα η γνωμη μου για τετοιου ειδους site ηταν ... καλυτερα να μην πω επειδη ο καθενας ελεγε οτι του κατεβενε στο κεφαλι ομως το δικο σας ειναι τοσο καλοστημενο και οργανομενο που μπορω να πω οτι με αφησε αφωνο. πιστευω οτι εαν καποιος με λιγες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικων μπει σε αυτο το site μεσα σε λιγες εβδομαδες θα αποκτησει τοσες γνωσεις που θα αντιστιχουσαν με 10 χρονια εμπειριας ενος ηλεκτρονικου. παιδια χιλια μπραβο και ευχαριστω κανετε πολυ καλη δουλεια συνεχιστε ετσι.

----------


## mantr

εγω το βρήκα το σαιτ από μηχανή αναζήτησης , μπράβο παιδιά για την όλη σας δουλειά

----------


## oldholborn

εψαχνα για λαμπες πομπου,και εντελως τυχαια ηρθα κ εδω. μου αρεσαν τα κειμενα,ειδα και θεματα στο φορουμ,και...αυτο ηταν! κολλησα.

----------


## Empire21r

Εγώ από αφίσα στο ΤΕΙ Αθήνας

----------


## gRooV

Καλώς ήρθες, τα greeklish δεν επιτρέπονται. Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το μήνυμά σου και γράψτο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## giorgos417

Καλώς σας βρήκα... και πώς σας βρήκα;
Κάπου είδα ενα μπανεράκι μικρό και στο τέλος της σελίδας και απλά το πάτησα!
Πολύ καλό όλο το site και είναι κατι που δεν περίμενα οτι υπάρχει.
Άργησα να το βρώ αλλα "κάλιο αργά παρα ποτέ".
Πολλα χαιρετίσματα στα Χανιά και στο ΤΕΙ ηλεκτρονικής... υπάρχει κανείς απο εκει στο φόρουμ;

----------


## my8os

Γειά χαρά! Εγώ στην τύχη έγραψα τη διεύθυνση γιατί υπέθεσα ότι κάτι ανάλογο θα υπάρχει. Στην αρχή προσπάθησα 'ilektronika' και μετά το έγραψα όπως θα το έγραφα στα greeklish.

----------


## adsl

Με μηχανή αναζήτησης.

----------


## vayeros

Εμένα μου την προτεινε ένας φίλος.Απο τοτε την συστινω ανεπιφυλακτα και στους συμφοιτητες μου (ΣΕΛΕΤΕ)!!Συγχαρητηρια γιια την καλη δουλεια και συνεχιζουμε ετσι...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## GEWKWN

Εγω παντως παιδια το βρηκα κατα λαθος σε μια αναζητηση στο ιστο.

----------


## hlektrologos000

Γεια σας παιδια ,και μπραβο σας γι αυτη την ιστιοσελιδα ,ειναι τεραστια πηγη μορφωσης και ανταλλαγης πληροφοριων στο χωρο των ηλεκτρονικων.               
                                              Εγω την βρηκα μεσω μηχανης αναζητησης .

----------


## Belly dance

Κι εγώ το έμαθα μέσω ενός φίλου αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα το έβρισκα μέσα από κάποιο search machine. Με μια πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται πολύ καλό. Θα το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα και σε άλλους του είδους..

----------


## HLESOS

Ακούτε , και αυτο , όταν έψαχνα , ένα data sheet , δεν θυμαμε ποιο ήταν , και έβαλα τα ηλεκτρονικα κατα λάθος , και τσουπ , νάτο.θα είχα γίνει μέλος εδψ και καιρο , αλλα δεν είχα meil , τεσπα. τα λέμε.

----------


## PARANOIA

Ως έφορος του Πολιτιστικού Συλλόγου του χωριού μου, μου ανέθεσε το Δ/Σ, την αποστολή : Ίδρυση ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού του Συλλόγου υπό την επωνυμία "Ράδιο Σκεπαστή Βρύση".

Αντί να κόψω τον σβέρκο μου (όπως μου είπαν) άρχισα να ψάχνω σε μηχανή αναζήτησης.

Όλως τυχαία ανακάλυψα το hlektronika.gr και έχω κολλήσει εδώ και τρεις μέρες, διαβάζοντας ως επισκέπτης, όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό.

Αφού επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά αλλά και προσωπικά με κάποιους από σάς και διαπίστωσα ότι είστε καλά παιδιά, αποφάσισα να κάνω εγγραφή, όντας παντελώς άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά, μήπως και καταφέρω με την βοήθειά σας να αποτρέψω τον Σύλλογο από καμιά μεγάλη λούμπα.

Με εκτίμηση και ευχαριστίες για όλα αυτά που έμαθα αλλά και που προβλέπεται να μάθω στο άμεσο μέλλον 


ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

----------


## robotakias

Εγώ παίδες το βρήκα απο αφίσα στη σχολή μου  :Exclamation:

----------


## chris_x

εμενα παντως στη σχολη μου μονο αφισες για κομματα και για παρτυ βλεπεις φυσικα με το search engine οπωσ το λετε κ εσεις επιστημονικα το λεω κ εγω χαχαχαχαχαχαχα !!!!!!!!!σε καλο μας

----------


## homo mathematicus

Έψαχνα στο google σχετικά με θέματα ραδιοθεωρίας σε ενα netcafe.... και σε πέτυχα hlektronika.gr

----------


## manos_3

Έψαχνα στο google για κυκλώματα και να σου μπροστά μου η σελίδα!!!

----------


## ice25

εμένα με ενημέρωσε ο φίλος radiometer .και να μαι,θα με ανεχτείτε για πολλά πολλά χρονιά....
άντε καλά ποστ σε όλους.

----------


## Radiometer

Εγώ εντόπισα το site από μηχανή αναζήτησης αν θυμάμαι καλα,
οπού μετά γνώρισα τον gsmaster που με ενημέρωσε και αυτός, και έγινα ενεργώ μέλος   :Very Happy:

----------


## xazopartalos

Από συζήτηση στο www.insomnia.gr

----------


## antonis_x

εψαχνα για φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων και το βρηκα απο μηχανη αναζητησης.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από μηχανή αναζήτησης.

----------


## pit21

Εμενα μου το προτηνε ενας φιλος που σπουδαζει ηλεκτρονικα. αρχικα γραφτηκα για τα κυκλωματα αλλα τελικα ειναι πολυ ενδιφερον κ ιδαιτερα το forum!συνεχιστε ετσι ειναι πολυ καλη δουλεια!

----------


## stakisko

η εμμονή μου για συνεχή πληροφόρηση της συγκεκριμένης "τέχνης" απο τότε απο που αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ με αυτήν με οδήγησε σε σας.

----------

